# Cmon Men, name your appendages



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2007)

In the same vein (he he he: Pun intended )and spirit of the Name those boobs; let us have the guys and girls name their favorite male appendages:

Tarella


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

heh heh heh... she said vein.

And men, NO pictures! (sorry, girlies-another buzz kill brought to you by AM)


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

Mine's named Dick.

After my grandfather.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

Also, this is utterly obligatory.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 16, 2007)

Blackjack, it seems you and I stem from the same family; for mine, too, is named Dick. Though, my mommy just used to call that name out when I would run around naked in the living room.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 16, 2007)

Reggie - for a character played by Malcolm McDowell in the movie _Get Crazy_ (for reasons that'll be readily apparent to anyone who's seen the flick). Actually, my loving spouse first came up with the appelation . . .


----------



## Stiffler (Jan 16, 2007)

We gotta cute ride here at the Stifflerland carnival we call the *Crippler*. However, before you are allowed to ride you must sign the disclaimer. No different than any ski resort you might attend. Many happy patrons can be heard screaming rippem with the Crippler! Good time had by all.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 17, 2007)

Rizzo....& if you think logically you may figure out why....LOL


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan. The balls are Hansel and Gretel. :bow: (This is what ended my third marriage.)


----------



## wi-steve (Jan 17, 2007)

Umm, depends on when you ask. 

Schlort. And Schlong (after checking out the pics in the name your boobs thread). 

Steve


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 17, 2007)

The python of love


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2007)

I think y'all already know.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 17, 2007)

I kind like Main Vein or Love Muscle. 
I cringe at Purple Headed Yogurt Slinger though(Tee Hee).


And I have seen a few one eyed trouser snakes in my day LOL

Tara


----------



## wi-steve (Jan 17, 2007)

This thread has some serious potential to go downhill. 

And it's not even a weekend!


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 17, 2007)

Tarella said:


> I cringe at Purple Headed Yogurt Slinger though(Tee Hee).



Well I saw the thing comin' out of the pants
It had the one long horn, one big eye.
I commenced to shakin' and I said "ooh-eee"
It looks like a purple people _maker_ to me.


----------



## Stiffler (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, OK...STOP!!!. All the fast lane tickets are sold out til August. Come back and ride the *Crippler* in the fall. Thank you for your patronage. Stifflerland carnivals is a wholly owned subsidiary of Stiffco Holdings and warns riders that they are responsible for their own risks when enjoying the attraction.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Reggie - for a character played by Malcolm McDowell in the movie _Get Crazy_ (for reasons that'll be readily apparent to anyone who's seen the flick). Actually, my loving spouse first came up with the appelation . . .



I actually saw that movie a long time ago. Quite the chatter box as I remember.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2007)

Nessie.

nah...it hasn't a name. it just is.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Jan 17, 2007)

I call mine Steven Seagal because it can get me out of any tight situation, or into for that matter.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!! Best thread ever!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2007)

I am partial to Tony Orlando and Dawn. Yuck yuck yuck


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Captain Morgan. The balls are Hansel and Gretel. :bow: (This is what ended my third marriage.)



What, trying to put Hansel and Gretel in the 'oven'?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> What, trying to put Hansel and Gretel in the 'oven'?



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 17, 2007)

Russell the Love Muscle


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> What, trying to put Hansel and Gretel in the 'oven'?



 Nah, Tina, that was wife #4. Wife #3 felt that Gretel and Larry (scrotum) were cheating on us with Big Bad Wolf (you know) and Sam & Dave (my legs). It got very complicated. Chico (don't ask) and The Man (self-explanatory) were brought it at Red Riding Hood's request. But we still couldn't work things out.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine's called Clenis(because it has a curve like Big Dog's supposedly does).


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Nah, Tina, that was wife #4. Wife #3 felt that Gretel and Larry (scrotum) were cheating on us with Big Bad Wolf (you know) and Sam & Dave (my legs). It got very complicated. Chico (don't ask) and The Man (self-explanatory) were brought it at Red Riding Hood's request. But we still couldn't work things out.



I may be too tired to make sense of this @ 4AM... But it still made me giggle. 

Oooh... And I just figured that I'd add that I know someone who has the "Piston of Passion."


----------



## Fat-Edd (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine is called Monty, after Monty PYTHON I'm embarrased to say. :bow:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2007)

you know, i never got around to naming mine. 

an ex suggested "spot" because of a tiny freckle located near the tip. i then suggested we name her cooter shaggy for obvious reasons. surprisingly enough she didn't find this as funny as i did.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 17, 2007)

It's an organ with all the asthetic appeal of a gutted chicken. It doesn't need a name. I'm sure you'll be able to recognize it without ID.

-_- flgeh. I has vagina envy


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

vagina envy, that's totally a first for me. giggles have ensued!


----------



## Shala (Jan 17, 2007)

Can I just say that this thread is freakin' wonderful!!! Ya'll have made my morning.....carry on guys.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 17, 2007)

My organ is called Hammond. I guess this means I should call his two friends Eggs!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

hmmm...
weirdest name it has ever been called: pop-eye
coolest name it has ever been called: Agent Smith
My name for it: The little man downstairs


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 17, 2007)

I've never named mine either, just call it Mine!!! But this thread sent me into a high school flashback and reminded me of some of the names I used to hear it called.

pokey the pocket otter
willie the one eyed wonder snake
the organic joystick (shake it and my eyes light up)
the blue veiner
the diamond cutter

or as Stewie calls it, "just my package" see below
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgG4u5zqtxg


----------



## Asrai (Jan 17, 2007)

I like to call mine "The Meatloaf"...


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine has always been called "The Joystick". People like to play with it so it fits lol.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> you know, i never got around to naming mine.
> 
> an ex suggested "spot" because of a tiny freckle located near the tip. i then suggested we name her cooter shaggy for obvious reasons. surprisingly enough she didn't find this as funny as i did.



Can ya blame her? Seriously.  



Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> It's an organ with all the asthetic appeal of a gutted chicken. It doesn't need a name. I'm sure you'll be able to recognize it without ID.
> 
> -_- flgeh. I has vagina envy



Ya know... I can't tell you how many times I've heard men talk about how ugly or unappealing they think their own bodies are. Just talk to the ladies around here, we typically like what we see. 



supersoup said:


> vagina envy, that's totally a first for me. giggles have ensued!



Ditto.



ZainTheInsane said:


> hmmm...
> weirdest name it has ever been called: pop-eye
> coolest name it has ever been called: Agent Smith
> My name for it: The little man downstairs



I don't think that a man should ever use the word "little" when referring to that area.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 17, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Ya know... I can't tell you how many times I've heard men talk about how ugly or unappealing they think their own bodies are. Just talk to the ladies around here, we typically like what we see.



Agreed. It's not so much what it looks like aesthetically that appeals to us (though I've seen some attractive ones, sure), it's much more about what a fascinating thing it is (there's a reason we like to play with them, guys!), and what it's capable of, both of which are highly erotic.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Agreed. It's not so much what it looks like aesthetically that appeals to us (though I've seen some attractive ones, sure), it's much more about what a fascinating thing it is (there's a reason we like to play with them, guys!), and what it's capable of, both of which are highly erotic.



Amen..

Oh and I don't care what it's name is..cause it's getting called slang for a rooster by me anyway..LOL


----------



## Shala (Jan 17, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Agreed. It's not so much what it looks like aesthetically that appeals to us (though I've seen some attractive ones, sure), it's much more about what a fascinating thing it is (there's a reason we like to play with them, guys!), and what it's capable of, both of which are highly erotic.



So true. They are fascinating. Seriously, I can become entralled for hours.   If I had a man(and he'd let me), I'd want to play with it all the time.


----------



## Tad (Jan 17, 2007)

....no, I don't think so. I might consider naming my belly some day, but nothing lower down.....

-Ed


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> *it's getting called slang for a rooster*



And Ditto once again..... That's one of my favorite words.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't need words. I just point and do a get-out-of-here motion with my thumb (signaling "GET OUTTA THEM JEANS, BOY!"). I'm *that* powerful.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the same reflection on the naming of the boy's parts as I do with the thread about Who's a Breast Man. It focuses on a part to the exclusion of the rest of the man. To the extent that a woman is attracted just to the part and not to the man to which it's attached that's as bad as a man being attracted to a woman's humongous belly, bodacious breasts or thunderous thighs and merely tolerating the rest of the body and personality as being along for the ride.

On the occasions that I've shared my male appendages with a woman it has been an outgrowth(pun intended) of a relationship and not the raison d'etre for the relationship. And, in those cases, apart from an OMG or two, no names were called for or given.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> And, in those cases, apart from an OMG or two, no names were called for or given.



If you are joking, that's mildly funny. If you are serious, that's really funny.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> I have the same reflection on the naming of the boy's parts as I do with the thread about Who's a Breast Man. It focuses on a part to the exclusion of the rest of the man. To the extent that a woman is attracted just to the part and not to the man to which it's attached that's as bad as a man being attracted to a woman's humongous belly, bodacious breasts or thunderous thighs and merely tolerating the rest of the body and personality as being along for the ride.
> 
> On the occasions that I've shared my male appendages with a woman it has been an outgrowth(pun intended) of a relationship and not the raison d'etre for the relationship. And, in those cases, apart from an OMG or two, no names were called for or given.



Hi.  I'm glad you're here, you're smart and have interesting things to say. 

That having been said, erm.... how to say "lighten up" delicately? Okay, I've got nothing. So, well.... lighten up. D) People name a guy's tool because it's just one of those goofy, silly things a couple sometimes does, not necessarily because they're penis-centric, and that's all they care about. While I appreciate your concern for people objectifying each other, sometimes a little objectification is okay. My fella admires my ass, or my hips, or belly, or whatever, and some days he focuses more on one than another - it doesn't mean he doesn't love and appreciate me as a whole person, it just means that maybe my ass is what's rocking his boat that particular day. And I haven't named his penis, but if I did, it wouldn't mean that his penis was all I cared about. It would just make me kind of a dork. 

Sometimes a banana is just a banana. (And by that, I don't mean a penis.)


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I don't think that a man should ever use the word "little" when referring to that area.



I suppose...but if I said 'the man downstairs' people would wonder if I had a full size man down my basement or something. 

I'm happy with him though...most times...

That sounds wrong...I'll just shut my mouth now...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 17, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Hi.  I'm glad you're here, you're smart and have interesting things to say.
> 
> That having been said, erm.... how to say "lighten up" delicately? Okay, I've got nothing. So, well.... lighten up. D) People name a guy's tool because it's just one of those goofy, silly things a couple sometimes does, not necessarily because they're penis-centric, and that's all they care about. While I appreciate your concern for people objectifying each other, sometimes a little objectification is okay. My fella admires my ass, or my hips, or belly, or whatever, and some days he focuses more on one than another - it doesn't mean he doesn't love and appreciate me as a whole person, it just means that maybe my ass is what's rocking his boat that particular day. And I haven't named his penis, but if I did, it wouldn't mean that his penis was all I cared about. It would just make me kind of a dork.
> 
> Sometimes a banana is just a banana. (And by that, I don't mean a penis.)



Ditto. (It's been my word lately.) 

And to add to that... I think that one of the sweetest things a couple can do is have inside jokes, pet names (as long as they're not too sickening), and those little things that just don't make sense to other people. That is the way it's supposed to be. 

Is it objectification? Sure. Is it negative? Absolutely not. Between the right people, it's positive and loving. So really... Who cares?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 17, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I suppose...but if I said 'the man downstairs' people would wonder if I had a full size man down my basement or something.
> 
> I'm happy with him though...most times...
> 
> That sounds wrong...I'll just shut my mouth now...



It's okay... At least you didn't say you had a toddler in your pants. (Coyote Ugly, Anyone?)


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 17, 2007)

My tone was intentional. Those who know me know that I like to take a position because it has some merit, but prefer to emphasize the point because if something is worth doing, it's worth overdoing as well. Also, my avocation and vocation include persuasive writing. 

Translating that into English.. allow the amusing naming to continue.


----------



## scorpioguy (Jan 17, 2007)

I call them Jim and the twins


----------



## Carrie (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> My tone was intentional. Those who know me know that I like to take a position because it has some merit, but prefer to emphasize the point because if something is worth doing, it's worth overdoing as well. Also, my avocation and vocation include persuasive writing.
> 
> Translating that into English.. allow the amusing naming to continue.



Well, then, keep posting and more of us will know (and appreciate) you. You sounded quite serious in your post, as you did in the thread about "breast men".

Translating that into English.. don't hide your light under a bushel.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2007)

edx said:


> ....no, I don't think so. I might consider naming my belly some day, but nothing lower down.....
> 
> -Ed



Name away guys! 

I can't see any similarity to breast naming and penis naming. Breasts can be lifted, pushed together, put in all assortments of bras, dresses, swimsuits. They can be a sexual introduction, partially and seductively shown in almost infinite ways. They look beautiful in a gown or in a wet tee shirt. They are sometimes gravity defying and provide some of those feminine curves men adore so. 

Dick is dick. Always has been, always will be. Just put it in a speedo and watch the ladies run away screaming. Name it all you want, it's still cock.

I'm with you, Ed.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 17, 2007)

I named my boyfriend's penis Moe.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 17, 2007)

Clunk-Clunk and Wham.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 17, 2007)

Since I've never named mine...."Player to be named later"


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jan 17, 2007)

I had an ex-girlfriend who used to like to call mine "Thumper" after that stupid rabbit in the movie "Bambi".

I just wish I had a girlfriend who would call it "Timex"...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 17, 2007)

For many years he was Rumpelstiltskin but then some lucky maiden guessed that one:doh: and I had to give her all my gold. Now he's in the penis protection program and known to his casual admirers by the assumed name Mr. Friendly, first name Harden. 

I have friend who still calls his "Mr. Microphone", if anyone here's old enough to remember that dazzling technological wonder.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 17, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I named my boyfriend's penis Moe.



Mine named mine 'Les'.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> My tone was intentional.



You were serious? Wow.

First you criticize people for having a bit of silly fun. Then you end it with some misogynistic bragging about yours.

Your comments are now officially funny.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I named my boyfriend's penis Moe.



That actually reminds me... I might have to rename mine. 'cause from the top it looks a little bit like Larry from the Three Stooges.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I named my boyfriend's penis Moe.



First thing I thought of when I read this...

Where are Larry and Curly?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Amen..
> 
> Oh and I don't care what it's name is..cause it's getting called slang for a rooster by me anyway..LOL



You dirty, dirty whore!

*now I have to give myself an infraction for name-calling, but you like it so I'm not sure it really counts*


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 17, 2007)

my girlfriend named my appendige but has asked me not to give out the name


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

Carrie said:


> And I haven't named his penis, but if I did, ...



I must call a flag on the play. 

I "believe" there is a thread in a super secret clubhouse... well, I can't say anymore.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I must call a flag on the play.
> 
> I "believe" there is a thread in a super secret clubhouse... well, I can't say anymore.



There is, but *I* had nothing to do with that naming. I rejected it from the start. The start, I tell you!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> I have the same reflection on the naming of the boy's parts as I do with the thread about Who's a Breast Man. It focuses on a part to the exclusion of the rest of the man. To the extent that a woman is attracted just to the part and not to the man to which it's attached that's as bad as a man being attracted to a woman's humongous belly, bodacious breasts or thunderous thighs and merely tolerating the rest of the body and personality as being along for the ride.




My Clenis is the only part of me that matters. I really don't care about the rest of me.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 17, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> It's an organ with all the asthetic appeal of a gutted chicken. It doesn't need a name. I'm sure you'll be able to recognize it without ID.
> -_- flgeh. I has vagina envy



I hate that men-bodies-are-fugly talk! Penises are gorj and incredibly fun. I'm sorry, that's boringly rah-rah Free to Be You and Me, isn't it? But it's true. I don't envy you having them, exactly, but I sure...like em. Okay, here's where I say something funny and naughty and exit --- *foosh*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2007)

I just had a "I like men's bodies" convo via email today with the guy I'm <insert proper term for internet interest you're meeting in just over a month> right now. 

I'm a visual girl, men's bods are hotness.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm a visual girl, men's bods are hotness.



I can't rep AM, so I'm testifyin here. Yes!

(To be a TOTAL nerd, I must note that I always thought there was something sexist about the way women aren't supposed to like men's bodies...like we're not supposed to like sex either. Men are ooky and women pritty and that was that. What a joke.)


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 18, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> First thing I thought of when I read this...
> 
> Where are Larry and Curly?




That's essentially the idea. He has a hairy happy trail and curly pubic hair, so I call his whole pelvis Hairy, Curly, and Moe.


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Sometimes a banana is just a banana. (And by that, I don't mean a penis.)



*Speak for yourself Carrie!


 *


----------



## rainyday (Jan 18, 2007)

This thread totally makes me want to post that "penis bouquet" picture just for visual accompaniment. It's fascinating. But it'd just make work for the mods, so I won't.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 18, 2007)

Max...that says it all!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> <insert proper term for internet interest you're meeting in just over a month>



Cybersexing?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine is called Mr Big - wahey! At least according to the penis name generator it is. 

Zandoz yours is called Big Lebowski.

GreenEyedFairy, just so you know, yours is called Squirmin Herman the One Eyed German. 

http://blogthings.com/penisnamegenerator/


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 18, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Mine is called Mr Big - wahey! At least according to the penis name generator it is.
> 
> Zandoz yours is called Big Lebowski.
> 
> ...



That says that mine's name is Darth Vader...

I don't even HAVE a dark helmet on there.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Mine is called Mr Big - wahey! At least according to the penis name generator it is.
> 
> Zandoz yours is called Big Lebowski.
> 
> ...




Hey Hey Hey, it said mine is called Fat Albert


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Zandoz yours is called Big Lebowski.



That works...kinda like nicknaming a giant Tiny...only bassackwards...LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You dirty, dirty whore!
> 
> *now I have to give myself an infraction for name-calling, but you like it so I'm not sure it really counts*



I like it as long as you're slapping my ass and calling me that at the same time 


WOO HOO


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> GreenEyedFairy, just so you know, yours is called Squirmin Herman the One Eyed German.
> 
> http://blogthings.com/penisnamegenerator/




That seems like a mighty big name for a not so big........*AHEM* 

nevermind.....


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 18, 2007)

I've never gotten around to naming mine.

Let's start with "Dennis Jr." and then I'll get a date and see what she thinks...if the date goes really well, that is.  


Dennis


----------



## Leonard (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> I have the same reflection on the naming of the boy's parts as I do with the thread about Who's a Breast Man. It focuses on a part to the exclusion of the rest of the man. To the extent that a woman is attracted just to the part and not to the man to which it's attached that's as bad as a man being attracted to a woman's humongous belly, bodacious breasts or thunderous thighs and merely tolerating the rest of the body and personality as being along for the ride.
> 
> On the occasions that I've shared my male appendages with a woman it has been an outgrowth(pun intended) of a relationship and not the raison d'etre for the relationship. And, in those cases, apart from an OMG or two, no names were called for or given.



What fatally-misguided sexual sociology seminar did you just stumble out of?

The goal of this thread is to have _fun_. I will admit its intentions are not as lofty as yours, but I think it'll suit the rest of us just fine.

You know what? My penis has a name. In fact, it has two. Two! When it's flaccid its name is Paul and when it's erect and looking to please its name is Roger. I even have different voices I can perform for my penis depending on its state. This doesn't excessively draw attention to my member and exclude the rest of me. In fact, it does just the opposite. Instead it draws attention to my second-favorite organ: my brain. By giving my penis two seemingly mundane names and imbuing it with an identity akin to Bruce Banner and The Incredible Hulk, I am drawing attention to the fact the I am a silly, eccentric young man who is comfortable enough with his sexuality to make fun of his genitals. 

If you don't approve of this thread, you needn't contribute to it. Regardless, I advise you to lighten up. I just hope you don't romance as humorlessly as you pontificate. If you do, I'm sure you copulate with all of the passion of a stuffed shirt.

blowing my stack,

Leonard "The Manaconda" LePage


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 19, 2007)

I got the name of my little friend from an old Robin Williams comedy routine. I call him,Mr. Happy. Shake hands with Mr.Happy!! 


Bill


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 19, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Mine is called Mr Big - wahey! At least according to the penis name generator it is.
> 
> Zandoz yours is called Big Lebowski.
> 
> ...




I used the name generator and they told me the name of my penis was named King Kong. Hmmmm......maybe the name Mr.Happy is starting to lose its luster. 

Bill


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2007)

Leonard LePage said:


> You know what? My penis has a name. In fact, it has two. Two! When it's flaccid its name is Paul and when it's erect and looking to please its name is Roger. I even have different voices I can perform for my penis depending on its state.



You should be _ashamed_, objectifying your own penis that way. Bad Leonard!







Teehee.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 19, 2007)

Guess i have to join in on the fun here. I dont believe the name "tubesteak" has been thrown out. Seems sorta fitting that my appendage's name have a food connotation, hehe.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 19, 2007)

" The Mayor" is what I call mine. Just something that kind of happened.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 19, 2007)

My first love :wubu: , the first penis I had ever seen, had ever, well, you know......I can't remember why or how but we named him Charlie. His little friends below were Jim & Bob. Years later when my first love 'came out' to me (yes, he's gay!) he was dating a guy named Charlie!  I wonder if he ever made the connection with the names like I did.


----------



## Logan494 (Jan 19, 2007)

The general and his 2 cadets


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Guess i have to join in on the fun here. I dont believe the name "tubesteak" has been thrown out. Seems sorta fitting that my appendage's name have a food connotation, hehe.



tubesteak!!!! my buddies and i call them that all the time. and we accuse each other of 'smokin' the tubesteak'. juvenile, yes, but i enjoy laughing.


----------



## malvineous (Jan 20, 2007)

Lol, I've never felt the urge to name my own penis, but my girlfriend took the initiative for me. She calls him Bordock and refers to him as if he's a real person  Lol, but I guess that's ok because she insisted I name her vagina, and I chose an equally silly name. (Conversations while we're in bed sound pretty weird, as you can probably imagine.) Interestingly enough, that penis name generator tells me it should be called "Mr. Big". Sounds kind of boring to me in comparison.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jan 20, 2007)

Mine is Engilbert Humperdink a.k.a The Corndog! 

I generally refer to a female as cotton candy. If you can figure that one out cool.

This one girl told me that the cotton candy doesn't get wet unless you lick it first. :eat2:


----------



## Canadian (Jan 20, 2007)

I know what you're asking yourself and the answer is yes. I have a nick name for my penis. Its called the Octagon, but I also nick named my testes - my left one is James Westfall and my right one is Doctor Kenneth Noisewater. You ladies play your cards right you just might get to meet the whole gang.


----------



## rsoxrule (Jan 20, 2007)

So this thread reminds me of a stupid thing I said last year at the lunchroom table at work. Working in Brooklyn (feel free to add the word "yo" to any of my sentences) - in the lunchroom - anything goes.......

Well, it was able to snow a ton - and it did during work - the forecast was 8-12 inches...............I said "If it snows eight inches today - I should be able to go out and MEASURE"

My office manager, Sally Ann, who's a hoot and a half - comes back with

"Mike, I love ya, but I but you couldn't measure "Flurries!!!"

So due to that, I have been called flurries


----------



## Bigjoedo (Jan 20, 2007)

I call Mine: *TIGGER*, because it is bouncy, bouncy, bouncy, fun, fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 20, 2007)

I am thinking Tom, Dick, or Harry? But I haven't decided which.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 20, 2007)

rsoxrule said:


> Well, it was able to snow a ton - and it did during work - the forecast was 8-12 inches...............I said "If it snows eight inches today - I should be able to go out and MEASURE"
> 
> My office manager, Sally Ann, who's a hoot and a half - comes back with
> 
> ...



bwah hah! pretty good--


----------



## ManOWar (Jan 21, 2007)

*The Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler.*


----------



## dedhart (Jan 21, 2007)

I had a girl call it "Hurcules" once.


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 21, 2007)

Mine goes by the pseudonym Thomas Hardy.

...He's an author. A good one at that. I reccommend Jude the Obscure.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah so one of these two posts made me want to vomit.



eta:

i lurve AM.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 21, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I know what you're asking yourself and the answer is yes. I have a nick name for my penis. Its called the Octagon, but I also nick named my testes - my left one is James Westfall and my right one is Doctor Kenneth Noisewater. You ladies play your cards right you just might get to meet the whole gang.




I just watched that movie today. That's all kinds of twilight zone-ish...

To you I then reply "Skyrockets in flight *buuuu*....Afternoon Delight"


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 22, 2007)

Bigjoedo said:


> I call Mine: *TIGGER*, because it is bouncy, bouncy, bouncy, fun, fun, fun, fun.




cool name  

I call mine " Andre the Giant"


----------



## Mattness (Jan 23, 2007)

*coughs* "Fantastic Voyage".


----------



## Carrie (Jan 23, 2007)

Mattness said:


> *coughs* "Fantastic Voyage".



Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## mango (Jan 23, 2007)

**ahem*

"The Little Engine That Could"






..... I think I can.... I think I can....





 *


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 23, 2007)

Elmo. He's got fur all around him and he likes to be happy.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 23, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Elmo. He's got fur all around him and he likes to be happy.



....and tickled. (I would assume)


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> ....and tickled. (I would assume)



...hussy.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 23, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> ....and tickled. (I would assume)



Yes, but you tickle him too much and he pukes.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

Mattness said:


> *coughs* "Fantastic Voyage".



holy crap how did i miss this the first time?!!

brilliant!!


----------



## Tychondarova (Jan 24, 2007)

A previous girlfriend named it "Maximus". It seemed appropriately manly, so I kept it.

-Tychondarova


----------



## Friday (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahhh, the naming patterns of one eyed slobber monsters. This is a great thread.

I hang out with David and Goliath. You figure out which end answers to which name. :happy:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Yes, but you tickle him too much and he pukes.



ROFLMAO! That's a little joke hubby and I have. *snort*

FYI - That all puke!

I have no idea why this cracks me up but I can't stop laughing. LOL


----------



## JoeD43 (Jan 25, 2007)

Not very creative I guess and theres a story behind it of course. But mine is Harold.


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

Jack The Ripper. >_>


----------



## furious styles (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini said:


> Jack The Ripper. >_>



dear lord man. 

hmm i need to name mine something more badass like that.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 25, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> dear lord man.
> 
> hmm i need to name mine something more badass like that.



As a woman, I suggest naming it something that doesn't call to mind a serrated sheath. Mini, that name makes me want to run!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> As a woman, I suggest naming it something that doesn't call to mind a serrated sheath. Mini, that name makes me want to run!



seconded, thirded, aaaaaand fourthed!!

yipes.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Jan 26, 2007)

Q: Why do men name their penis?
A: Because they don't want a perfect stranger making all their decisions for them!


But seriously, I always thought that women named a mans's penis, and the guy just went along with it.

Some names women have given mine (honest!):

Omar the tent maker
Mr. Johnson (no idea why)
Jack (as in "Jack and the beanstalk")
Steve and the Twins
The one-eyed monster
Bunny (as in the Ever Ready bunny)
Floppy (see above)

Not that there were a lot of women; some girls kept changing their minds.


My ex called her previous husband's "Bruno" (he was German). I found that out when she called mine that by mistake one night.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 26, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Q: Why do men name their penis?
> A: Because they don't want a perfect stranger making all their decisions for them!
> 
> 
> ...



This is about penises? I thought ears and noses!!:shocked:


----------

